# Hisses at the sun



## Desi11

Salve!

Mi sono imbattuta in questo commento a un video su youtube in cui viene mostrato il riassunto di una giornata di una persona che non è uscita affatto di casa: "Do you normally stay inside all day? Or is this based on what you do on days that you are staying home?"; risposta: "hisses at the sun".
Ho cercato il significato di "hiss" e ho letto che significa sibilare, fischiare; sibilo, fischio. Come tradurre "hisses at the sun"? Il senso è che a quella persona non piace stare al sole/all'aria aperta? Che le dà fastidio come se fosse una sorta di vampiro che inizia a bruciare alla luce solare? La persona che ha usato quest'espressione è australiana. E' un modo di dire che si usa solo in Australia, o è comune in tutto il mondo?

Grazie.


----------



## johngiovanni

L'espressione fa riferimento al vampiro che (in certe storie) sibila al sole.
It is not just Australian, but I wouldn't say it is very common.


----------



## ohbice

Ah, i vampiri. Bravo JG, stavo pensando ai serpenti che sibilano ma di solito il sole ai serpenti fa bene.


----------



## Desi11

Ti ringrazio, johngiovanni. Non sapevo che i vampiri (i personaggi immaginari) sibilassero al sole (quel che so è che temono la luce perché può bruciarli fino ad incenerirli). Quindi mi confermi che si tratta di un'espressione figurata con cui si vuole dire che non si ama affatto stare al sole/all'aria aperta? E comunque, se la si volesse rendere in italiano come tradurla? Non mi risulta un'espressione equivalente...


----------



## ohbice

Aborri il sole.
Una possibilità tra le mille


----------



## Desi11

Sì, io avevo pensato ad es. a "non sopporto il sole/non sopporto stare al sole" (o "mi dà fastidio il sole/mi dà fastidio stare al sole"). Però non rende l'idea della battuta. Pazienza (nelle traduzioni non sempre si può mantenere mantenere l'immagine originaria)!


----------



## tsoapm

Desi11 said:


> questo commento a un video su youtube
> …
> "Do you normally stay inside all day? Or is this based on what you do on days that you are staying home?"; risposta: "hisses at the sun".





Desi11 said:


> Quindi mi confermi che si tratta di un'espressione figurata con cui si vuole dire che non si ama affatto stare al sole/all'aria aperta?


It seems to me that the response isn’t meant to be taken as an expression at all, but as a kind of stage direction.


----------



## ohbice

Scusa Mark, cosa vuol dire _as a kind of stage direction_?


----------



## tsoapm

To take a celebrated example:


> Antigonus*: *[…] I never saw
> The heavens so dim by day. A savage clamour!
> Well may I get aboard! This is the chase:
> I am gone for ever.
> 
> [Exit, pursued by a bear]
> 
> [Enter a Shepherd]


I think the whoever types the response is jokingly indicating that they're hissing like a vampire in the sun. If you think about, it's the same idea as typing "lol".


----------



## Pietruzzo

I guess "hisses" is the plural of the noun "hiss", something like  "fischi(di disapprovazione) contro il sole". I'd go with "Abbasso il sole"
From TFD 
*1. * A sharp sibilant sound similar to a sustained _s._
*2. * An expression of disapproval, contempt, or dissatisfaction conveyed by use of this sound.


----------



## johngiovanni

tsoapm said:


> I think the whoever types the response is jokingly indicating that they're hissing like a vampire in the sun.


That's exactly how I read it.  I also thought "hisses" was a verb.


----------



## Pietruzzo

tsoapm said:


> To take a celebrated example:
> I think the whoever types the response is jokingly indicating that they're hissing like a vampire in the sun. If you think about, it's the same ides as typing "lol".


But the person who types "hisses" is the one who should hiss. Why is he/she using the 3rd person? That's why I thought it was the plural of the noun hiss.


----------



## tsoapm

Stage directions, referring to the players, are always in the third person. Written from the perspective of the observer, I suppose, of the play/film.


----------



## Desi11

Scusate se preferisco scrivere in italiano (spero che si capisca ciò che dico). In effetti a me non è chiaro se per "hisses" si intende un verbo alla terza persona del present simple oppure il plurale di "hiss" (inteso come un sostantivo). Mi suona strano un verbo alla terza persona senza il pronome, anche perché la persona che ha risposto parla di se stessa e non di qualcun altro, per cui, in senso letterale, la traduzione potrebbe essere "sibili/fischi al sole" ("sibili/fischi" come plurale del sostantivo "sibilo/fischio"). E probabilmente, come è stato osservato da alcuni, ci si riferisce al fatto che i vampiri sibilano se esposti alla luce solare... Ma ciò che la youtuber vuole probabilmente dire è che le dà fastidio stare al sole, o in senso ancora meno figurato, passare del tempo fuori casa, all'aperto (rispetto a passare il proprio tempo libero a casa, come mostrato nel suo video). Che ne dite?


----------



## tsoapm

Desi11 said:


> per "hisses" si intende un verbo alla terza persona del present simple


Quello.


Desi11 said:


> Mi suona strano un verbo alla terza persona senza il pronome, anche perché la persona che ha risposto parla di se stessa e non di qualcun altro


It may sound strange, but I think my explanation is the most probable one, and so does the only other English speaker so far.





Desi11 said:


> Ma ciò che la youtuber vuole probabilmente dire è che le dà fastidio stare al sole


In fin dei conti, si!


----------



## johngiovanni

Desi11 said:


> Mi suona strano un verbo alla terza persona senza il pronome, anche perché la persona che ha risposto parla di se stessa e non di qualcun altro


It does sound strange, but that's the point.  When modern playwrights have their characters speak in the third person and in the form of stage directions, it also sounds strange and often polarises critics when they are writing reviews.
It introduces a built-in theatricality, especially in informal conversations.  It could be regarded as pretentious if the device is used seriously and repeatedly. Here, though, I think it is light-hearted.
Stage directions often omit pronouns if it obvious to whom they refer.


----------



## ohbice

Anch'io l'avevo capita così, traducendo con "Aborri il sole" (una specie di enunciazione di regola di vita, un comandamento: aborri il sole, venera l'ombra). La terza persona senza pronome non mi da fastidio 
Ciao
p


----------



## Desi11

Concordo che la risposta è data nella forma di una "stage direction" (e apprendo da voi che in inglese, in questi casi, si usa il verbo in terza persona senza il pronome), però in italiano non si risponderebbe in terza persona, dicendo "sibila al sole", ma piuttosto si direbbe "sibili al sole" (come descrizione di una scena immaginaria che renda l'idea), utilizzando il sostantivo, oppure si userebbe un verbo in prima persona: "sibilo al sole".


----------



## ohbice

Boh, temo di non aver ancora capito cos'è 'sta stage direction.


----------



## Desi11

ohbice, immagina una sceneggiatura teatrale, o di un film (in forma scritta). Oltre ai dialoghi ci sono delle descrizioni di ciò che avviene, e sono scritte tra parantesi quadre (perché non vengono pronunciate da una voce narrante, servono solo a descrivere qualcosa che viene mostrato ma non detto). Quelle dovrebbero essere le "stage directions" (espressione che in inglese non conoscevo).


----------



## tsoapm

Didascalia, forse?


----------



## Desi11

tsoapm said:


> Didascalia, forse?


Sì, in italiano credo che si renda così.


----------



## ohbice

Ahhhhhhhhhhh, azzaccio, ce n'ho messa... no, direi che anche in italiano [entra un vassallo] o [si sente un tamburo] sono in terza persona.
p

Ps: Sì, cross post, ho capito, descrizioni di scena, indicazioni, "didascalie" come dite voi.
ok, grazie.


----------



## Desi11

ohbice, non ho detto che in italiano non se ne usano in terza persona, ma che in quel contesto in italiano non si risponderebbe mai in terza persona. Certo, se devi descrivere una scena in cui entra un vassallo, scrivi "entra un vassallo", ma se devi descrivere una scena in cui si battono la mani, scrivi semplicemente "battiti di mano". Altri es.: "fruscio del vento", "miagolii", ecc. In italiano, se si parla in maniera impersonale, è preferibile usare i sostantivi.


----------



## Pietruzzo

tsoapm said:


> Stage directions, referring to the players, are always in the third person.





> Exit, pursued by a bear]
> 
> [Enter a Shepherd]


Those don't look like 3rd person forms though


----------



## tsoapm

You’re right you know, and I was wrong. Nevertheless, the third person is used extensively; I suspect its much more prevalent now than in Shakespeare’s time.


----------



## johngiovanni

"Exit" and "Exeunt" are Latin third persons.  They were often used in English stage directions.


----------



## Pietruzzo

johngiovanni said:


> "Exit" and "Exeunt" are Latin third persons.  They were often used in English stage directions.


Fascinating! However, I'm qute sure that "enter" is not Latin.


----------



## johngiovanni

That's true.  But, interestingly, it is "enter" not "enters".  (Subjunctive?  Imperative?")  There is a thread on this: http://forum.wordreference.com/threads/enter-the-characters-name-stage-directions.2763255/
Looks to me like an English version of Latin "_intret_" - third person singular subjunctive of "_intro_".


----------



## Desi11

[Enter a Shepherd] Sembra un congiuntivo esortativo: entri un pastore (nel senso: si faccia entrare un pastore). Non so come viene denominato in inglese.


----------

